# Southwest Airlines - Is "DING FARE" DEAD???



## gvic (Feb 19, 2015)

3 days ago I emailed SWA that I needed information on their new Chromebook Application.... as of today-no response. Does anybody have info. on this App???

Also, has anyone "noticed" when they received their last "Ding Fare" update???

*It seems that the "DING FARE" is DEAD....*

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/southwest-airlines-rapid-rewards/1543112-lack-ding-offers.html


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 19, 2015)

Interesting... I noticed some time ago that I hadn't received one in a long time... never looked into it though.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes, it's been gone for about a year, but as far as I'm concerned it's been useless for far longer than that. WGA fares were frequently the same or less than ding fares for MDW.


----------



## carl2591 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Southwest Airlines Fares*

Southwest Air used to have the best fares around.. now not so much.. Delta AA and others provide a good discount as well..


----------



## Luanne (Feb 22, 2015)

carl2591 said:


> Southwest Air used to have the best fares around.. now not so much.. Delta AA and others provide a good discount as well..



When you factor in paying for checked bags are the other side still a good price?


----------



## lizap (Feb 23, 2015)

Guess it all depends on the departure city.  Out of MSY, SW almost always has the lowest fares, followed by DL and AA, a distant third..



carl2591 said:


> Southwest Air used to have the best fares around.. now not so much.. Delta AA and others provide a good discount as well..


----------

